
Agile Methods in 40 Minutes - Jach
https://craigsmith.id.au/2014/10/21/scrum-australia-2014-40-agile-methods-in-40-minutes/
======
Jach
Video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abshdgwqz5Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abshdgwqz5Q)

